# Hand Trucks



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

I'm celebrating NPSD a little late. So two EV ZLX-15 1000 watt powered speakers. Makes a dandy practice setup for a Yamaha P255 stage piano. Stunningly real-sounding with serious bass. Taking them to a gig… I'm old and lazy and skinny, so a hand truck is in order. They weigh 38 pounds each. It's not that I can't carry them, I don't want to.

Suggestions?


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

How much does the hand truck weigh?


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

IMHO this is the best one: Cosco 4-in-1 Hybrid Hand Truck | Canadian Tire

I shared a space with a bud who ran a moving company and he had one that I borrowed all the time for moving gear. Solid and you can fit all the band's gear on there (minus drums) in one go. Wait til they go on sale (like once a quarter). 

At the very least get something with pneumatic tires vs hard solid plastic/rubber. Your amps will thank you for the shock absorption. Also easier time going over bumps n curbs.

For something smaller/lighter and more portable, I have one of these: Olympia Pack-N-Roll Platform Cart, 330-lb | Canadian Tire


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

My wife got me one of these. 200 lbs capacity, $36. 
Pack 'n Roll Hand Truck | Canadian Tire


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Sneaky said:


> How much does the hand truck weigh?


There's a joke in there somewhere, I'm too dumb to figure it out.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I have had one of those folding aluminum ones for 15 years. It is pretty good.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

The handle is short, and if carrying something taller than the handle it will go up against it, and sort of press against your hand. I have moved driers, big Yamaha speakers, all sorts of things. I helped a friend move twice last year and used it to move tons of heavy boxes stacked up. Nice smooth rubber wheels.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I call them Dollies.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Big +1 on the CDN Tire folding aluminum cart!!


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

A. helium
B. hover amp.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i've had one of these for years and years

Harper Trucks Lightweight 400 lb Capacity Glass Filled Nylon Plastic Convertible Hand Truck and Dolly - Dollies - Amazon.com

i haul my tools around on it. i have alot of them, and they're heavy. jobsite conditions almost always suck, and this cart has taken alot of abuse. all the parts are replaceable if they wear or if you lose them. i loaned mine to a guy once and he lost the pins. i wrote to the company asking to buy a set. they sent me 2 pair for free and told me to email them again if i ever needed anything else.

i want to offer any of you considering the purchase of any handcart a piece of advice that has served me well.
don't buy one with balloon tires. if you get a flat, you're fucked. (edit: the reason you're fucked is because you can't pump up a flat with a bicycle pump. they usually have a presta valve, and require a compresser to seat the bead) they also tend to bounce. i have solid wheels on mine. i carry alot of weight with it, and i roll over anything i want to without worry. after miles and miles of pulling tools and materials over crappy conditions, mine are still in good shape with plenty of life still in them.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Decades ago (probably 3), I bought a cheap one at CT. Similar to the one cheezy pointed out, it can be a four wheel dolly or a two wheel truck. The 'front' wheels were cheap plastic things that broke as soon as I put 50 lbs on it. So I found nice strong replacement casters at Lee Valley and it's been going strong ever since. If not for that, I probably would have bought one of those nice aluminum fold-up jobbies. I also agree that solid wheels work just fine and are a lot less hassle.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

SOLID TIRES!!

Not pneumatic...


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

I prefer Indy's.









It's amazing the amount of stuff, or the sheer size of things, that you can easily move by yourself on a skateboard.

Dressers, king sized mattresses, fish tanks, boxes of books, a stove, a clothes washing machine and dryer (although not at the same time, obviously),...


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

My dad got one of those stair climbing dollies.






I thought last night, if you had a braking system on such a cart, the object could take itself down the stairs and you could control the speed. And it if had a ratchet, you could take it upstairs without constantly lifting it.

We shouldn’t make portable things that are difficult to move.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

reckless toboggan said:


> .


My wheels are gone and my trucks' ground down...


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

Hammerhands said:


> My dad got one of those stair climbing dollies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's brilliant.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I have one of the R&R cart’s - various sizes/models, not heavy and durable.

https://www.amazon.ca/s?k=rock+n+ro...665006199&tag=h0a61-20&ref=pd_sl_4xe4ntxyr4_b


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I want one like Hannibal Lector used in the sequel.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

laristotle said:


> My wife got me one of these. 200 lbs capacity, $36.
> Pack 'n Roll Hand Truck | Canadian Tire


I have one of those. My amp is about 30 pounds which is heavy enough if you have to walk a few blocks. The truck is light enough that you can schlep it and the amp together up stairs.


----------

